# Imperial Fists Log 10,000 points



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Wanted to add another log to get more interest, this will be a log log but hopefully will end finished. Please let me know what you think and what i need to improve on....im still a new painter so ill tips and critcism welcomed and encouraged!!!
This is my first company......


:victory:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

gearhart said:


> Looking good so far, the red run off on the upper areas is a nice touch and the weathering around the tracks is good too. Watch the white areas, on a couple you seem to have either yellow showing through from underneath or yellow interferance from a spill (top central white bands) on some of the others you seem to have white bleeding into the edges of the yellow (back and front white panels) also howcome the middle white piece hasn't recieved the same grey shading as the others?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NIce work so far and with a tricky colour scheme to master. Hope to see more updates soon.

Also it might be worth asking a mod to move this into the project logs board.


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

im sorry this isnt project logs???? IM SORRY! can you tell me how i can move it?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Looking good so far.

I like the rust streaks from the bolts.



gearhart said:


> im sorry this isnt project logs???? IM SORRY! can you tell me how i can move it?


Moved


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

10,000 points? thats alot of fists! looking forward to it great work so far


----------



## Marius_Ruberu (Feb 15, 2012)

I am at work currently so I can’t see any of the pics. But as soon as I get home I am looking forward to seeing these. I too have a large Imperial Fists army, and am hoping to learn something new since all the comments so far a positive.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Impressive work so far. Liking your skin tones and the very even and smooth yellow. I will agree with Grimzag though. The moon on the dozer blade looks like a chocolate chip cookie.(Not that there's anything wrong with choc chip cookies. Quite the opposite, in fact:victory


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> NIce work so far and with a tricky colour scheme to master. Hope to see more updates soon.
> 
> Also it might be worth asking a mod to move this into the project logs board.


Im sorry i didnt notice the other comments ,as for the land raider it was mostly a tester to see wht i could and couldnt do but its still in a work in progress but thanks for the advice!! 
once my doors come in ill get to adding the final detail, hopefully to a good standard! 

and sorry about the dozer at the time i only had a certain set of colors but ill make sure to get some brown and redo it, and fluff wise, im not too knowlegable  sorry i wished i would have known that before lol ill see wht i can do
cheers!!!!!
-Gearhart-



Dave T Hobbit said:


> Looking good so far.
> 
> I like the rust streaks from the bolts.
> 
> ...


thank you very much for the move sir and im glad you like the rust. Im going to attempt a feel more details before im completly done, one probably being better rust. 
-Gearhart-



Melikor40k said:


> 10,000 points? thats alot of fists! looking forward to it great work so far


why thank you sir, im glad you like them hopefully ill have more pictures for you to enjoy soon! Untill then ill post more of my older pictures.
-Gearhart-



Marius_Ruberu said:


> I am at work currently so I can’t see any of the pics. But as soon as I get home I am looking forward to seeing these. I too have a large Imperial Fists army, and am hoping to learn something new since all the comments so far a positive.


Well lets hope the wait is worth it, i hope you like them as well. How large of and army do you have? and anything inperticular you would like to learn? i myself am a new painter but i can pass down information i have been given! cheers!
-Gearhart-




Khorne's Fist said:


> Impressive work so far. Liking your skin tones and the very even and smooth yellow. I will agree with Grimzag though. The moon on the dozer blade looks like a chocolate chip cookie.(Not that there's anything wrong with choc chip cookies. Quite the opposite, in fact:victory


haha yes gotta love chocolate chip cookies! may have to go get one now :laugh:
and im glad you like my work, hopefully ill continue to do a good job and keep you interested! cheers!
-Gearhart-




THANKS SO MUCH FOR YOUR COMMENTS EVERYONE!!!!!!!!:grin:


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

:grin:


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Let me know your thoughts :grin:


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow, great looking army so far. I love the detailed faces! I'd watch what you weather on the marines themselves. I wouldn't think ceramite rusts, or the rubber like seals around the joints. Although, they all can get dirty.

Great job so far! I've been wanting to do a IF army forever but wanted to finish my BA project first. +rep!


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

jaysen said:


> Wow, great looking army so far. I love the detailed faces! I'd watch what you weather on the marines themselves. I wouldn't think ceramite rusts, or the rubber like seals around the joints. Although, they all can get dirty.
> 
> Great job so far! I've been wanting to do a IF army forever but wanted to finish my BA project first. +rep!


Why thank you sir! I'm glad you like them and those faces took forever! To finally get right xD

Does the weathering look rusty?! Oops lol I'll go back and darken it up  
It's supposed to just be and earth tone weathering like on my chaplain, I might add a bit of rust to break it up...hmm  and you should certainly do fists, challenging yes but I love how everything is trial and error. But atleast I'm starting to get the hang of it 

I took a look at your awesome blood angels btw and I was speechless! You sir are a warhammer god, actually long term I plan on doing a chapter probably not all ten but atleast 1st 2nd 3rd 4th 5th 6th or which ever color the shoulder
pads end up xD
Also wht is rep? I received two pm about it but I cant tell if I reply lol is it just a personal rating?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

rep is just a measure of you skill, people give rep for good painting, converting or just funny quotes etc.

this stuff is amazing dude, you have got the yellow painted very smooth. and i lover the custom shoulderpads and shields +rep


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> rep is just a measure of you skill, people give rep for good painting, converting or just funny quotes etc.
> 
> this stuff is amazing dude, you have got the yellow painted very smooth. and i lover the custom shoulderpads and shields +rep


thanks for telling me mate!! and im glad you like my yellow  cheers! :grin:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Those chaplains are just AWESOME, I love them in every way! Dark and gritty...awesome! Well done on the bases as well, and the terminators your working on now are shaping up real nicely.

Great work mate, + Rep from me.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

These are awesome! I like the press moulds, they seem to be almost exact replicas. Also is that guy actually made of green stuff or painted green?


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Those chaplains are just AWESOME, I love them in every way! Dark and gritty...awesome! Well done on the bases as well, and the terminators your working on now are shaping up real nicely.
> 
> Great work mate, + Rep from me.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much mate! I'm glad you like them  hope you like the terminators when they're done



Lethiathan said:


> These are awesome! I like the press moulds, they seem to be almost exact replicas. Also is that guy actually made of green stuff or painted green?


Thank you  and yes I was very pleased with the results of them, and you are also correct about the green guy he is made out of green stuff


----------



## Tyreal Ardeus (Mar 28, 2012)

Holy crap!

Look at that Xbox 360! :laugh:

Anyways all of your work looks really cool. There's only one thing that I looked that that didn't seem right, which was the land raider. Specifically the parts where it seems to be rusting (could just be me). While the detail itself is magnificent, the materials that the Imperium uses I'm not even sure are affected by rust anymore, let alone the absolute greatest materials that the space marines use. On a more specific note, space marines would never let any of their equipment rust, even on the battlefield, as they're far too meticulous about keeping every piece of equipment in the chapter in prime condition because they're so incredibly rare and venerable.

At the same time I'm a retardedly huge fluff-nut when it comes to the Imperium and more specifically space marines, so it entirely could just be me.

On another note, the models do look glorious and I have to give praise on the color of the models. You've managed the Imperial Fist's 'yellow' better than just about anybody I've seen, most of the time they always get it wrong.

Lastly, if I could ask, where did you manage to get those kite shields? I've actually been looking for one or two shields that aren't combat or storm shields. 

Anyways the models look excellent, do keep it up! :good:


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Tyreal Ardeus said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> Look at that Xbox 360! :laugh:
> 
> ...


 


HAHA!!! i never noticed my xbox there!:laugh:

and ive never thought about the landraider not rusting! im new to the hobby so i havent had a chance to look at all the fluff  but ironically i just touched up the land raider yesterday, although i need a twin linked bolter to finish the look, i added light rust and it turned out a bit better.  By any chance could you point me in the direction of some fluff so i dont mess something else up? :laugh:
Thank you so much for the kind words!!!!!! thats probably the nicest comment ive received and i have about 5 logs, SO THANK YOU! although i wouldnt give myself that much credit xD

As for the shield im assuming you mean the forge world ones? i molded them and added some stuff to them, its best to use instant mold because they would get rather pricey buy 100 lmao! If those are not the shields you mean point out the picture please :biggrin:
Thanks again for the lovely comments and ego booster! :so_happy:LMAO


sincerely, gearhart!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

Tyreal Ardeus said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> Look at that Xbox 360! :laugh:
> 
> ...


i would have to disagree, if the marines either had no time to clean anything, jumping around from place to place killing heretics etc. they would be to busy to clean anything also, im pritty sure that metals are affected by rust, and im also quite sure that at least parts of the SM armour are made of metal. also, if they ran out of techpriests then they would'nt fiddle with the "venerable" machines.


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

still work in progress and i plan to re mold the shields...please tell me your concerns because i tend to over look many things :grin:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent work on the Chaplain; the bone helm is especially good.

I find the orange of the rust and the yellow of the paint on the Land Raider quite similar, so suggest adding a blue-violet spot colour to make it pop.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I agree with Dave, the landraiders colours all seem to blend, but as he said, that helmet is bad ass!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Love the chaplains, the detail on the faces and helms blew me away. I had to go back and check the entirely GS model because at first i thought it was painted green. Very impressive work all round.


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Excellent work on the Chaplain; the bone helm is especially good.
> 
> I find the orange of the rust and the yellow of the paint on the Land Raider quite similar, so suggest adding a blue-violet spot colour to make it pop.


Thanks! and where should i add it to make it pop? in the cracks? :biggrin:



Lethiathan said:


> I agree with Dave, the landraiders colours all seem to blend, but as he said, that helmet is bad ass!


cheers! andhow would you suggest i un blend it? a dark wash? :grin:



shaantitus said:


> Love the chaplains, the detail on the faces and helms blew me away. I had to go back and check the entirely GS model because at first i thought it was painted green. Very impressive work all round.


haha yeah unfortunatly i dont have any scultpting tools so once i get some ill give sculpting another go  and cheers im glad you like my stuff and here are some other pictures:so_happy:


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

loving the weathering on that land raider, but over all well done a good project going on here +rep


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Same way dave stated.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I love the greenstuff work, but that head is terribly small.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey mate, this is some great work. 

I really like your painting, it's of a really high standard. The weathering on the land raider is particularly good, though I do agree with Dave that a spot colour is needed to stop it all looking different shades of orange  

The GS work is great too and the posing of your minis is pretty dynamic. 

Overall it's great work so far, looking forwward to seeing more.

Rev


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

gearhart said:


> Thanks! and where should i add it to make it pop? in the cracks? :biggrin:


I suggest whichever of the wings, crosses, and bezels in the iconography are not required to be red by the chapter livery.


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

nurgles_warrior said:


> loving the weathering on that land raider, but over all well done a good project going on here +rep


CHEERS MATE! im glad you like them



Minizke1 said:


> I love the greenstuff work, but that head is terribly small.


haha no arguing here it seems i got a bit carried away :blush: CHEERS!



TheReverend said:


> Hey mate, this is some great work.
> 
> I really like your painting, it's of a really high standard. The weathering on the land raider is particularly good, though I do agree with Dave that a spot colour is needed to stop it all looking different shades of orange
> 
> ...


THANKS MATE im glad you like it and ill try to get some new stuff up soon  cheers and thanks agian!



Dave T Hobbit said:


> I suggest whichever of the wings, crosses, and bezels in the iconography are not required to be red by the chapter livery.


sounds good  ill get on that and ill post up pics soon! thanks for the help dave! :biggrin:


----------



## HonorableMan (Apr 15, 2012)

this is really nice, i love the weathering and how they look like they have actually seen combat and aren't just parade-pretty, good job.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

don't be mistaken, all of this is amazing work, just that little head is a tiny niggle of mine.


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

HonorableMan said:


> this is really nice, i love the weathering and how they look like they have actually seen combat and aren't just parade-pretty, good job.


thanks mate! im glad you like them, i hope tohave a good variation of combat experience...my goal is to not have any two marines the same  a bit difficult but im sure i can do it  cheers!



Minizke1 said:


> don't be mistaken, all of this is amazing work, just that little head is a tiny niggle of mine.


haha no worries man i truely understand haha, i plan on re modeling my chapter master and maybe using this one as dorn. I still have a lot of work on him to make him dorn tho but given most the pictures i see of him the porportion are more accurate of tht of the model :biggrin: and thanks im glad you like my stuff


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

wanted to boost the thread to try and see if i can get any new comments before i post more pictures tomorrow, as well as making it easier to find xD CHEERS EVERYONE!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

gearhart said:


> wanted to boost the thread to try and see if i can get any new comments before i post more pictures tomorrow, as well as making it easier to find xD CHEERS EVERYONE!


Glad you did mate, excellent work all round. Your yellow is very strong and whilst it's not 100% my cup of tea, i can't deny the weathered effect looks really cool.

Very jealous of your hideous amounts of termies, will look forward to more pics!


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Varakir said:


> Glad you did mate, excellent work all round. Your yellow is very strong and whilst it's not 100% my cup of tea, i can't deny the weathered effect looks really cool.
> 
> Very jealous of your hideous amounts of termies, will look forward to more pics!


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow! Really like your weathering and your models in general, although I would recommend fully ridding that DP of templar symbol!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Great work! The weathering and layering on all your models is fantastic, and good application of OSL as well.

Is your username a reference to certain princeps maximus in Titanicus?


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Lethiathan said:


> Wow! Really like your weathering and your models in general, although I would recommend fully ridding that DP of templar symbol!


 haha yeah i do plan too the ones you see were quick mock ups planning on making some out of green stuff then molding them  but thats after i figure out the proper color combination.... cheers mate! :biggrin:



alasdair said:


> Great work! The weathering and layering on all your models is fantastic, and good application of OSL as well.
> 
> Is your username a reference to certain princeps maximus in Titanicus?


 
Thank you soo much im glaed you like themm!


and Pietor Gearhart!!!!!!!!:shok: omg that is toooo funny! But ironically no its not, My last name is actually gearhart but great find! hahaaha
:yahoo:


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

gearhart said:


> and Pietor Gearhart!!!!!!!!:shok: omg that is toooo funny! But ironically no its not, My last name is actually gearhart but great find! hahaaha
> :yahoo:


Ok just let me know if you get inducted by the adeptus mechanicus anytime soon :grin:


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

alasdair said:


> Ok just let me know if you get inducted by the adeptus mechanicus anytime soon :grin:


 haha i certainly will! haha cross your fingers lmao


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow Ben quite some time hasn't it well thankfully the man in charge worked his ass off! Cheers for tht mate, with that said I plan to upload a few new pictures in the morning until then....


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

*New pictures* k:



















































































As always i would love some feedback comments and critiques greatly appreciated


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

Absolutely amazing work! Each model looks like he has his own story and I can't wait to see the whole lot finished :grin:

Could you make a tutorial on how you do your weather/battle damage, please?


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Something Yellow said:


> Absolutely amazing work! Each model looks like he has his own story and I can't wait to see the whole lot finished :grin:
> 
> Could you make a tutorial on how you do your weather/battle damage, please?


Thanks im glad you like them and im quite excited to see them all paint although idk wht i would do to myself lol


k:and certainly, its very simple actually. 
1) I first add Runefang Steel (better contrast with the yellow,but iron breaker works almost as good). I normally use a sponge to dab it on, but it depends if you comfortable with a brush then use a brush.

2) I then use weathering powder (Vallejo burnt umber) i add it all over the model to make sure he looks like he rolled in it. Unfortunately it make take a few tries to get it right. You will also need white spirit(UK) or rubbing alcohol(US). This is to set the pigment in place, but this will not seal it. 

3) Then i take q-tips, dip then in rubbing alcohol and remove the weathering in the areas i see fit..

4) Last but certainly not the least, You have to set the pigment. I use krylon matte varnish....but its all up to preference. I hope this helps! :mrgreen:


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

HOLD UP, hazard stripes on an imperial fists? hazard stripes on the immortal arch nemisses-i (?) of the iron warriors aka the owners of the trademark of hazard stripes? The gods will flay all your brushes and dry all your paints if you continue like that.

but good worl in all sieriousnes, i've never been able to master yellow and its really good on yours and i like the orangy undertone it has. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

gearhart said:


> Thanks im glad you like them and im quite excited to see them all paint although idk wht i would do to myself lol
> 
> 
> k:and certainly, its very simple actually.
> ...


Awesome, thank you so much! I'll go out tomorrow and buy all the bits needed k:


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

warsmith7752 said:


> HOLD UP, hazard stripes on an imperial fists? hazard stripes on the immortal arch nemisses-i (?) of the iron warriors aka the owners of the trademark of hazard stripes? The gods will flay all your brushes and dry all your paints if you continue like that.
> 
> but good worl in all sieriousnes, i've never been able to master yellow and its really good on yours and i like the orangy undertone it has.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


hahahaha! i actually didnt think of that haha im glad you like it, and that you noticed the orangy tone. Its exactly what i was going for so seeing others notice it is great cheers! 



Something Yellow said:


> Awesome, thank you so much! I'll go out tomorrow and buy all the bits needed k:


good luck, and if theres anything else i can do just ask :so_happy: cheers!


----------



## Regnear67 (Mar 7, 2012)

wow! very nice work jon


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Regnear67 said:


> wow! very nice work jon


:mrgreen: thanks, glad you like them and hope to impress with the next update should be a pretty large one lol


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

*vanguard vets*

wish i could have given a huge update like i planned but weather has been crappy due to heavy wind and rain, the rain seems to have subsided enough so maybe tomorrow if weather permits but heres some vanguard before the weathering.....:victory:


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

I cant seem to think of good was to weather them any suggestions?


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

2 things. Power swords, How? Jump Thrusters, How? Fantastic work Mate!


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Lethiathan said:


> 2 things. Power swords, How? Jump Thrusters, How? Fantastic work Mate!


Actually they are done almost the exact same way on the power sword I start with chaos black, enchanted blue, ice blue, and white. Try to paint in thin layers so doesn't look thick. As for the thrusters same steps with out the black...I paint actual entry points ice blue after a base coat of enchanted the go around the edges with skull white as well as to dots in the center of each entry point, hope this helps cheers!


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey guys i need help ive recently got some plasticard and i need some good tutorials for use, can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey wanted to bump this up for and update this weekend :biggrin:

:secret:have a lot of surprises for those interested


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Blackwire (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow. I am massively digging those Cataphractii Terminators. I look forward to seeing them done. Out of curiosity, have you seen the slight difference that there is between Cataphractii and regular termies?

Looks like I finally found your project log. The link provided had shortened down the full address, so I had to go in and manually fill in the gaps.

Also, you'd seem to be gaining in prowess as you paint. Kudos again! :grin:


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Blackwire said:


> Wow. I am massively digging those Cataphractii Terminators. I look forward to seeing them done. Out of curiosity, have you seen the slight difference that there is between Cataphractii and regular termies?
> 
> Looks like I finally found your project log. The link provided had shortened down the full address, so I had to go in and manually fill in the gaps.
> 
> Also, you'd seem to be gaining in prowess as you paint. Kudos again! :grin:


Hey great to see you here  and i apologize but glad you found it! and i love the cataphractii terminators, i have 10 more to do but there were tons of mis casts so im waiting for my replacement :headbutt:as for differences there are quite a few differences, which are you talking about? lol and thanks ive still got tons of progress to make, i feel im at a steady progress. Just a little over a year since i actually sat down and painted  im excited to see how i am with a few years under my belt :so_happy:


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

I NEED FEEDBACK ON THE POSES, IM STARTING TO JUST GLUE THEM DOWN BECAUSE IM IN A HURRY TO PAINT THEM! PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Tyreal Ardeus (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey! Sorry it took me so long to get back, been doing stuff. The most reliable fluff I've found is on http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Warhammer_40k_Wiki Apart from novels, codexes and the big rule books, that's the most reliable source (for me). 



khrone forever said:


> i would have to disagree, if the marines either had no time to clean anything, jumping around from place to place killing heretics etc. they would be to busy to clean anything also, I'm pretty sure that metals are affected by rust, and I'm also quite sure that at least parts of the SM armor are made of metal. also, if they ran out of techpriests then they wouldn't fiddle with the "venerable" machines.


In even the brief battle reprieves space marines always tend to their personal equipment and pay homage to their machine spirits since they absolutely cannot have their equipment fail them in the course of a battle. Rents in armor and weapons is an affront to the spirits within so they always try and get them repaired as soon as possible with whatever they have on hand. Although they aren't tech-marines every marine has the knowledge of maintaining and repairing his own gear with limited resources; techmarines don't have the time or resources to tend to every scratch after all.

As for the rust I can kind-of see things rusting even in the 41st millennium. After all Nurgle things rust all the time, but then again that's almost always due to chaos influence it seems rather than the metal naturally rusting. Personally I haven't seen any cases of loyalist Astartes equipment rusting due to, again, the incredible state of repair Astartes keep their equipment in.

Although I do see your point on the venerable machines part, that normally falls to a techmarine. However techmarines almost always follow detachments of vehicles and especially anything considered 'venerable' to ensure that they don't fall into disorder and can be repaired and overall tended to over the course of a battle or campaign. There simply aren't enough Astartes in the universe for them to have any of their equipment fall into the slightest disrepair, and I've read this several times. If you want some links or quotes I'll do my best to find them next time I get on. 

Back to the painting and models, I have seriously rarely seen that great of a job on models. Again I don't really paint nor look at painting but the models just look awesome and continue to do so. If you want my random opinion on the model's positions I think they could look a little more 'engaged' if you know what I mean. They all seem to be just walking... At awkward angles. Maybe have some aiming their guns at something, or melee weapons ready to strike. Something like that. Just my personal opinion.

Hope this helps and seriously great job, I love looking at your models. Keep it up! :grin:


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Very nice work! Very nice indeed! Keep it coming!


----------



## Blackwire (Sep 9, 2012)

gearhart said:


> Hey great to see you here  and i apologize but glad you found it! and i love the cataphractii terminators, i have 10 more to do but there were tons of mis casts so im waiting for my replacement :headbutt:as for differences there are quite a few differences, which are you talking about? lol and thanks ive still got tons of progress to make, i feel im at a steady progress. Just a little over a year since i actually sat down and painted  im excited to see how i am with a few years under my belt :so_happy:


Just the rules for the armour. I picked up a copy of _Betrayal_ at Games Day this year . 4+ invuln. but Slow and Purposeful. Costs the same as regular termie armour. 

Just noticed those sweet FW Black Templar shields you got too. Pity they've stopped doing them. They're a fine addition to your army. Nice variation in heads too, which unfortunately does little to refrain my want of playing Xcom.



gearhart said:


> I NEED FEEDBACK ON THE POSES, IM STARTING TO JUST GLUE THEM DOWN BECAUSE IM IN A HURRY TO PAINT THEM! PLEASE HELP!


The poses are fine, just fine. I'm sure the painting will be also good. :biggrin:


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Cataphracts looking good man, SEND IN THE RAIDERS!


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Tyreal Ardeus said:


> Hey! Sorry it took me so long to get back, been doing stuff. The most reliable fluff I've found is on http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Warhammer_40k_Wiki Apart from novels, codexes and the big rule books, that's the most reliable source (for me). ................
> 
> Hope this helps and seriously great job, I love looking at your models. Keep it up! :grin:


Thanks mate! and im glad your back....you have no idea how much this will help in the future! :biggrin:



zxyogi said:


> Very nice work! Very nice indeed! Keep it coming!


Thanks zxyogi! im glad you like it hope to impress you with this update :grin:



Blackwire said:


> Just the rules for the armour. I picked up a copy of _Betrayal_ at Games Day this year . 4+ invuln. but Slow and Purposeful. Costs the same as regular termie armour.
> 
> Just noticed those sweet FW Black Templar shields you got too. Pity they've stopped doing them. They're a fine addition to your army. Nice variation in heads too, which unfortunately does little to refrain my want of playing Xcom.
> The poses are fine, just fine. I'm sure the painting will be also good. :biggrin:


ohhhh  sadly i have yet to get my copy of betrayel, i was so excited with the new terminators i skipped a step lol but with my birthday fast approaching its very possible i will have it soon. :wink: Is there anything i should know before i build the rest of them?
i really enjoyed the shields so much, i actually made my own out of plasticard and green stuff. The ones i made are the ones with imperial fist logos lol:so_happy:was really happy with how they turn out.



Lethiathan said:


> Cataphracts looking good man, SEND IN THE RAIDERS!


 haha thanks mate! :biggrin: and as soon as there painted i will post :wink:
i have one for you today! 

ON TO THE PHOTOS, NOW IVE BEEN UP ALL NIGHT TRYING TO PAINT HIM UP. I PLAN ON BRINGING THE YELLOW BACK. BUT I WOULD REALLY LOVE YOUR INPUTS :grin:


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice nice nice.......more!!


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

zxyogi said:


> Nice nice nice.......more!!


haha thanks! ill get crackin then! :biggrin:


----------



## Blackwire (Sep 9, 2012)

gearhart said:


> ohhhh sadly i have yet to get my copy of betrayel, i was so excited with the new terminators i skipped a step lol but with my birthday fast approaching its very possible i will have it soon. Is there anything i should know before i build the rest of them?
> i really enjoyed the shields so much, i actually made my own out of plasticard and green stuff. The ones i made are the ones with imperial fist logos lolwas really happy with how they turn out.


It would depend on what army you would want to field them for. For a regular 40k Space Marine force use them as counts-as terminators.
The problem is, as far as I know, that the Cataphractii have only appeared in the only Forge World Horus Heresy book. Therefore, they're part of the Legiones Astartes army lists, which is vastly different from both the Space Marines and Chaos Space Marines army lists. We're talking of an age when chapters were still attached to legions; when platoons existed as a likewise division; when tactical and assault squads were numbered from 10-20 'marines; when support weapons were given to smaller 5-10 'marine squads as standard issue, and without variation... The list goes on.
Seeing as you asked about the Cataphractii though, I'll tell you the differences, as it's only a very small part of the mind-bogglingly huge amount of differences between 30k and 40k.

What remains the same between a Terminator Squad and a Legion Terminator Squad is it's unit size and armour. Cataphractii pattern armour may be given to the squad free of charge with the changes I've already said.
Here are the changes: A Legion Terminator Squad costs 25pts less than a regular one. Each additional legion termie is a whole 10pts less than regular ones! :shok: Reasons for this are legion termies are armed with combi-bolters and power weapons (regular ones, not power fists). Any legion termie may take a combi-weapon or volkite charger (a kind of raygun that causes volcanic 'splosions on any unfortunate mother-hubbard who happens to get in the way) instead of their combi-bolter at 7pts. For every five models, one legion termie may replace his combi-bolter for a heavy flamer (10pts), reaper autocannon (15pts), or a plasma blaster (15pts (which you seem to have given your sergeant (sidenote, Invictus, Captain of the 1st company of smurfs during the Battle of Macragge, had one of these))). Any legion termie may also replace his power weapon for a power fist (5pts), lightning claw (5pts), chainfist (10pts), or thunder hammer (10pts). The sergeant may also have a pair of lightning claws (15pts), or a grenade harness (10pts) at the loss of all other weapons.
Hope this helps. :wink:

Also, nice work on the DIY shields. I didn't even notice that you'd done that, so you must've done them really well.


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks so much! that helps so much more than you know! also thanks, your actually the first to notice the shields! i was really quite pleased


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

I think im finished, but im not certain....what you think?


----------



## Blackwire (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow, just wow! I've been trying hard to find something I can criticise, but I can't do eet. I can naht. I've just been sitting here gawking over this mini for the passed few minutes. I'd give you some more rep for this mini alone, but I'm not sure if with my previous contribution that'd be spam (ergo, against forum rules). I love how subtle and beautiful a blend it all is, complete with the termie helmet just standing out enough to look like it's been there a while, and a dynamic pose to make enemies of the crusade throw down weapons and surrender.

If you don't already, you should consider doing commission work. There's more than a pretty penny you could make in that field. :wink:


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Blackwire said:


> Wow, just wow! I've been trying hard to find something I can criticise, but I can't do eet. I can naht. I've just been sitting here gawking over this mini for the passed few minutes. I'd give you some more rep for this mini alone, but I'm not sure if with my previous contribution that'd be spam (ergo, against forum rules). I love how subtle and beautiful a blend it all is, complete with the termie helmet just standing out enough to look like it's been there a while, and a dynamic pose to make enemies of the crusade throw down weapons and surrender.
> 
> If you don't already, you should consider doing commission work. There's more than a pretty penny you could make in that field. :wink:


:shok: Oh my, you are far too kind! I'm really glad you like the mini. I really hope i may please you with the next update!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I'd add a few more paint chips myself Gear, but you know me and paint chips! Maybe a few bits of scorching on the plasma barrel, but as a while fantastic!


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Lethiathan said:


> I'd add a few more paint chips myself Gear, but you know me and paint chips! Maybe a few bits of scorching on the plasma barrel, but as a while fantastic!



haha that true, ive actually been thinking about adding a bit more :wink: But first i want to show a few natural light pictures...


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

This thread just gave me a gigantic nerdgasm. Army pic please. :laugh:


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Lord Commander Solus said:


> This thread just gave me a gigantic nerdgasm. Army pic please. :laugh:


Haha thanks! For the amry shot, do you want only painted or painted and unpainted


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

both's cool, I like to see how people do stuff, I really like the weathering on them, is it just powders and sponges yeah?


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Hellados said:


> both's cool, I like to see how people do stuff, I really like the weathering on them, is it just powders and sponges yeah?


yes sir :grin: but once I add the pigment, i also use a cotton swab dipped in white spirit (rubbing alcohol) to remove in certain areas..


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah that's where the quality comes from and I get annoyed and the Fairy Power Spray out


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

gearhart said:


> Haha thanks! For the amry shot, do you want only painted or painted and unpainted


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Hellados said:


> Yeah that's where the quality comes from and I get annoyed and the Fairy Power Spray out


Haha :grin: yeah i absolutely adore pigments they just add so much to a model....



Lord Commander Solus said:


>


:laugh: Ok, here it is. There are a few bits missing that is either in simple green or M.I.A., or just not built :headbutt: lol but here is the majority. After this i regret nothing!!!! atleast i have to keep telling myself this.....:hang1:


















1ST COMPANY











3RD COMPANY


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

*Hello everyone i wanted to ask a huge favor? can you like my model on facebook for a competition? i would greatly appreciated!*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=456975074340249&set=a.456784521025971.94233.270825842955174&type=3&theater


----------



## Regnear67 (Mar 7, 2012)

wow! amazing work.


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Regnear67 said:


> wow! amazing work.


Thanks mate, and thanks for the like on facebook :grin:
Unfortunately i've caught the Elementary flu  Darn siblings....Lol 
well i hope to be better soon as my next update will be quite exciting :wink:


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Well after my week from hell im feeling well enough to get back to modeling and painting...............HERES A TEASER!


----------



## Blackwire (Sep 9, 2012)

gearhart said:


> Well after my week from hell im feeling well enough to get back to modeling and painting...............HERES A TEASER!


Oh, sweet Jesus! After a week from hell Gearhart returns with a Cataphractii spearhead to wreak hell. I very much look forward to this. :biggrin:


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Blackwire said:


> Oh, sweet Jesus! After a week from hell Gearhart returns with a Cataphractii spearhead to wreak hell. I very much look forward to this. :biggrin:


HAHA! and thats just the start  im glad im not the only one excited about this project :biggrin:


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

WOW that's gonna be a ton of nice yellow!

How many points is the termies now?


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Just read through your log and everything looks amazing. Im going to steal your weathering and apply liberaly. As others have said your yellows are great and the orange tint sets it off. On another note I really like how you have done the LR's nothing flashy about, just look very solid and very used.
Good luck with the rest of the project.


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Fantastic work on the plog so far gearhart!

I find myself wandering back to this every now and then to just stare at that Cataphractii sergeant....not in a creepy way :read:. Absolutely immaculate work. 

Love the way you've tackled the colour scheme too, something I've always wanted to do, but...damn yellow for being so hard to paint right! However, you've done them justice.
Look forward to seeing all those Cataphractii together and painted.

Keep up the good work!k:


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Now i would like to apologize for my absents Christmas proved to be quite busy. Then once Christmas was over i had another challenge....my 125 gallon aquarium decided to spring a leak so ive had to spend the last 3 or 4 weeks draining it, cleaning it, and completely re sealing it. Well it finally seems to be up and running and it seems i may have some free time....atleast until i start college......:grin: Busy busy busy But I WILL ATLEAST TRY DOING A MODEL EACH WEEK! haha 






Hellados said:


> WOW that's gonna be a ton of nice yellow!
> 
> How many points is the termies now?


As for the points, i have no clue but a total of 120 terminators :laugh:



LegionThree said:


> Just read through your log and everything looks amazing. Im going to steal your weathering and apply liberaly. As others have said your yellows are great and the orange tint sets it off. On another note I really like how you have done the LR's nothing flashy about, just look very solid and very used.
> Good luck with the rest of the project.


Thanks mate, I'm reallly glad you enjoy my stuff and glad someone else can try weathering its really speeds up my process :wink: Hopefully i can continue to impress you with future updates 



TomG said:


> Fantastic work on the plog so far gearhart!
> 
> I find myself wandering back to this every now and then to just stare at that Cataphractii sergeant....not in a creepy way :read:. Absolutely immaculate work.
> 
> ...


Haha Thanks mate, im glad you like him so much to have to look at him every once in a while. With some more free time i should be able to add some more models to his ranks :so_happy: and yellow isnt to hard once you get it lol actually i havent paint any other army other than yellow so i couldnt even tell you the difference haha cheers!


hope to have a update soon possibly before my Birthday, which is monday. SO until then cheers!


----------



## Blackwire (Sep 9, 2012)

Yay! I've been missing these nuggets of miniature joy. To more well-painted Gearhart minis. :drinks:


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Top shelf stuff Geary!!!


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Blackwire said:


> Yay! I've been missing these nuggets of miniature joy. To more well-painted Gearhart minis. :drinks:


Thanks mate im glad to have you waiting for me, iv'e hit a snag in painting though. Im trying to get the yellow a tad less orange so once ive figured it out ill have a nice update.... :drinks:



zxyogi said:


> Top shelf stuff Geary!!!


Thanks mate!:grin:


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Unfortunately my forge world order is still in the post should be here by Friday....
its not the best update but a little teaser never hurt anyone 
Also do you think the yellow one is more appropriate for imperial fist? still have to add weathering powder...  cheers


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Blackwire (Sep 9, 2012)

This looks to be an interesting stylisation of the templar's cross decal. A quick curiosity question: are the two newly painted Cataphractii yet to be weathered?


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Blackwire said:


> This looks to be an interesting stylisation of the templar's cross decal. A quick curiosity question: are the two newly painted Cataphractii yet to be weathered?


I've always loved the Templars so i have to add something of them on my terminators :grin: what do you think? 
Also just put on the transfers but for the life of me i cant figure out where to put the squad number.
Also you are right weathering has not been added to anyone but the Sergent.


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Blackwire (Sep 9, 2012)

Usually the squad number goes on the pauldron opposite the one sporting Chapter iconography. It either goes in the middle or bottom-right of the squad type symbol. I'm not sure if this applies to Heresy-era armours.

And, I love the idea of stylising the templar's cross onto the Imperial Fists.


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Blackwire said:


> Usually the squad number goes on the pauldron opposite the one sporting Chapter iconography. It either goes in the middle or bottom-right of the squad type symbol. I'm not sure if this applies to Heresy-era armours.
> 
> And, I love the idea of stylising the templar's cross onto the Imperial Fists.


Great :biggrin:
But if im going to stylize the Templar logo, should i put the squad marking on top? kinda defeats the purpose :blush: what do you suppose? Or hand paint a roman numeral inside the cross?


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

cant you use the malteze cross (BT chapter emblem) as a company symbol for the first company due to this being sigismunds company? similar to the lodge idea the traitor legions but limited to only the first company? on the backs of power fist?


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Dorns Legacy said:


> cant you use the malteze cross (BT chapter emblem) as a company symbol for the first company due to this being sigismunds company? similar to the lodge idea the traitor legions but limited to only the first company? on the backs of power fist?


This is very true! forgot about the power fist, How do you feel about this while i have you here :biggrin:


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

gearhart said:


> This is very true! forgot about the power fist, How do you feel about this while i have you here :biggrin:


Its good i like the subtlety of it its not to imposeing but gives reference.
You could even go 1 better and do small ones one a part of the helms under the right eye for example.

Sorry for the late reply been away for work for 3 weeks and another 4 still to go  not got any painting done for a month now sad panda is sad :'( 

Edit: scrap the under eye idea after looking closer there is so little room it would be next to impossible to do.


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Dorns Legacy said:


> Its good i like the subtlety of it its not to imposeing but gives reference.
> You could even go 1 better and do small ones one a part of the helms under the right eye for example.
> 
> Sorry for the late reply been away for work for 3 weeks and another 4 still to go  not got any painting done for a month now sad panda is sad :'(
> ...


Great im glad it works, and no worries i understand that all too well.. hopefully you can get some painting done! its a great stress reliever:wink:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

The Cataphractii look excellent and I like your yellow. Just the inspiration I need at 9:30pm to get my onw finished!!

That power fist/claw is pretty impressive too.


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

TheReverend said:


> The Cataphractii look excellent and I like your yellow. Just the inspiration I need at 9:30pm to get my onw finished!!
> 
> That power fist/claw is pretty impressive too.


Thanks mate I'm really glad you like them! :biggrin: Always Great to here i was able to inspire someone to paint! Once you finish them you better post them i want to see :so_happy:


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

New scheme......was using wrong paint.... haha


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

gearhart said:


> New scheme......was using wrong paint.... haha


Scrolling down seeing an Ultramarine ad thought to myself....that's not an Imprerial Fist, definately wrong paints!

Aside they're coming along great! When you say wrong paints do you mean you'll be doing a new scheme for the yellow?

The Ultramarine came out great too! Keep it up


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

TomG said:


> Scrolling down seeing an Ultramarine ad thought to myself....that's not an Imprerial Fist, definately wrong paints!
> 
> Aside they're coming along great! When you say wrong paints do you mean you'll be doing a new scheme for the yellow?
> 
> The Ultramarine came out great too! Keep it up


HAHA!:laugh: Yeah i'm glad it wasn't that bad. I was using the wrong wash. Actually this shall allow a better under coat for when i apply weathering.
Here a bit of what i mean....


----------



## HonorableMan (Apr 15, 2012)

Beautiful, simply beautiful...


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

HonorableMan said:


> Beautiful, simply beautiful...


:biggrin: Thanks Brother, I'm glad you like them!


----------



## Blackwire (Sep 9, 2012)

The new frontline man looks... real menacing. Gives me the shivers if I look at him too long. I further get the impression that he is about to lay down some major kick ass. Kudos.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

wha.... ah damn the ork boys just wet themselves in fear.

those are some schweeeeeet looking models


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Those Cataphractii are top notch! :so_happy:


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

I apologize everyone, I'VE CAUGHT THE DREADED FLU! :biggrin: 





Blackwire said:


> The new frontline man looks... real menacing. Gives me the shivers if I look at him too long. I further get the impression that he is about to lay down some major kick ass. Kudos.


:grin: Thank you so much Blackwire!



Ring Master "Honka" said:


> wha.... ah damn the ork boys just wet themselves in fear.
> 
> those are some schweeeeeet looking models


That's not all they did.....Haha. Thanks, I'm glad you like them. :grin:



Tawa said:


> Those Cataphractii are top notch! :so_happy:


Thank you! How do you feel about the color? I'm thinking about taking the black on the legs out on some of the models. Just to add variety.:grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

gearhart said:


> Thank you! How do you feel about the color? I'm thinking about taking the black on the legs out on some of the models. Just to add variety.:grin:


Personally, I think they're fine as is :so_happy:


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

Hope you get better soon dude and the termis are looking awesome, sigismund would be proud  looking forward to seeing you refreshed and back at the painting desk, im only 2 weeks away form being home and able to paint again now cant wait  think im gunna do some sort of homage to the IF as a tip of the hat  to the batcave


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

These models look great at one stage I was considering doing. At space wolf great company but lookin at ammount of work to make it look good (like this) and cost involved put me off it


----------



## Regnear67 (Mar 7, 2012)

man those are looking awesome i really love the weatherd look really nice job man


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Dorns Legacy said:


> Hope you get better soon dude and the termis are looking awesome, sigismund would be proud  looking forward to seeing you refreshed and back at the painting desk, im only 2 weeks away form being home and able to paint again now cant wait  think im gunna do some sort of homage to the IF as a tip of the hat  to the batcave


Haha thanks mate! Unfortunately life got a bit busy but im getting back in the game. Going to order some stuff to start my heresy army...so expect a good about of updates! k:
and i'd love to see your homage mate



Battman said:


> These models look great at one stage I was considering doing. At space wolf great company but lookin at ammount of work to make it look good (like this) and cost involved put me off it


It does seem a lot but its completely worth it! and i would love to see your great company! thanks for the compliment as well!



Regnear67 said:


> man those are looking awesome i really love the weatherd look really nice job man


Thanks man its great to here from you! have you gotten back into painting yet?



small update:


----------

